# Milo's FIRST groom W/ Pics



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Milo went for his first ever groom yesterday! The groomer cut him a little shorter than I wanted, well actually ALOT shorter :w00t: I wanted atleast an inch all around, told her really fluffy, I even had pics but when I went to pick him up I was in SHOCK and couldn't stop laughing :HistericalSmiley:he looked soooo funny! I still think he is super cute! but what maltese isn't :wub: Before and after pics below!

Also when we got him back she said he was sneezing and "acting funny" after he got his bath? Since I've got him back he's been sneezing and snorting (like dry heaving) I thought it would go away by this morning but he's still doing it? Anyone have this problem before or know whats going on?

Also wanted to mention I'm not very active on the forum but I do read it almost everyday and everyone information has been very helpful :thumbsup:

In other news Milo turned 5 Months this weekend !!! :chili:

Before Pics





























AFTER :w00t:



















I kinda miss the longer hair :blush: but I can already tell this will be way easier to keep tidy & clean!


----------



## labst60 (May 24, 2010)

What a wonderful summer cut! He looks adorable and I bet it will be super-easy to keep him neat and clean!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow he looks to tiny and cute w/ short hair,I've been toying w/ the same idea,just can't bring myself to cut off all that gorgeous fur..


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I think he looks adorable in his new haircut! I had the same reaction when Bailey got his first haircut...it was a bit shocking to see him without all that hair (he looked so much smaller!) and I couldn't stop laughing! hehe. 

Milo is sooo cute...I especially love the way the groomer did his ears!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! How CUTE!!!!! I love the new cut! He looks so tiny :wub:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:OMG yes i love it hmmmm you might start a little trend if only i had the nerves LOL same thing with me can't bring myself to cut Romeo's hair off but man that looks great and yes alot easier to handle:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oooohhh! he looks really really cute :wub: :wub: I remember being really shocked at Lola's first haircut, since then I have maintained it myself and find it a LOT easier. Temped to go shorter on the legs as she tends to have kinda ratty leg hair anyway.


----------



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I think I was in shock, and still in shock this morning lol He looks sooo much smaller than before, but I'm slowly getting used to it! Gave him a little brushing this evening, and it only took about 1 min lol


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my!!!! Milo's haircut looks adorable on him! :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think he looks adorable in his new summer cut. Can't help it. I love the shorter look. It is definitely easier and I think it makes them look younger. JMHO


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it! Whether or not that is what you were going for...that is one cute puppy cut!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Milo looks so adorable. He looks so tiny and what Lynda said about younger is true. :wub::wub: Maybe I should get my hair cut??:HistericalSmiley: I think he looks great. I'm getting Tyler's cut tomorrow and I think I'll need a good stiff :wine: when I get home. Since I stay for the grooming I'll probably be lunging at the groomer as she goes in for the cut. :w00t:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Milo, you're looking super adorable in your new summer do! Very pretty and so neat for your mommy!

I think he looks so cute and tiny now, like a little pup! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

Same thing happened to Daisy! The look did grow on me, but my husband and I couldn't stop laughing for the first week. It was a lot easier to deal with though lol. He looks super cute. I just love his face! Also, it grows back pretty fast. Then you will miss not having much upkeep!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Where'd that doggy go? It always amazes me how much smaller they look with a haircut. Very cute!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

such a cutie pie :wub:


----------



## Nyght (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, I love it so much. I am taking Rocco this weekend to get his haircut. Going to go real short too.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love it , he looks like dolce !!!


----------

